# Nom de Plume



## myrddin173 (Sep 18, 2011)

Nom de Plumes, pen names, pseudonyms.  All mean the same thing, writing under a name not your own. For as long a I have wanted to be a writer I have known I wanted to do it under a pen name.  A way to separate my personal life from my writing one.  My own pen name is E.N. Weir.  The E and N standing for Ezekiel and Nicodemus; both names I love but would never name my nonexistent children.

My questions are these.  Why do you think some people write with under a pseudonym?  Do you have one you use?  If so what is it?


----------



## Ravana (Sep 18, 2011)

Several reasons... two of which will probably see me writing at least some of my material under a pen name.

The most common reason, believe it or not, is simply genre-busting. Authors will publish, say, SF under one name, mystery under a second, etc. This allows them to avoid being stereotyped as "an X author," making it easier to sell in genres that are not associated with the author's "main" production. The age of generalists, sadly, seems to have become a thing of the past. 

Privacy is another reason: in this case, none of the author's pen names will be his real one (whereas in the above case, usually the genre he starts out in will bear the real name). This may be for reasons as simple as not wanting to have your mailbox (electronic or physical) spammed by fans. Though there are other reasons: one of the best-known modern examples is that of SF author James Tiptree, Jr., who wrote for ten years, and won two Nebulas and a Hugo (accepted for him by close, trusted associates); it was fairly well known that Tiptree was a nom de plume, and was widely believed that the name was being used to protect the identity and/or reputation of an intelligence analyst (which was partially true: he'd worked for both the Air Force and CIA, though prior to beginning to write SF). It came as quite a surprise, even to many long-time members of the SF writing community, to learn that Tiptree's real name was Alice Sheldon.

Which also involves a third reason: some genres are associated strongly with certain genders... and while SF has generally been accepting of female authors, it's still more heavily associated with male ones. ("Tiptree" started writing in 1968, at which time there were _very_ few female authors in the field.) Were I for some reason to decide to write romance, I'd use a pen name for all three of the above reasons: I wouldn't want the material associated with my other production, I wouldn't want to have to put up with romance fandom... and I'd use a female name. Since I am utterly incapable of writing "good" romance fiction ("good," in this case, meaning "meeting the expectations of the genre"), that's not likely to ever be a worry for me.

A fourth reason is one most of us will never have to worry about (we should be so lucky): sometimes, an author will insist on a pen name being applied to something he had input in, but where the final form does not meet his approval. This usually happens in relation to TV/movie scripts, where the screenplay ends up being something the author considers to be a load of tripe after it's gone through the hands of other writers, the director, the editors, etc. If you ever see something credited to "Cordwainer Bird," it's because Harlan Ellison got PO'd at Hollywood... again: it's happened more than once. 

A fifth reason is to avoid confusion. This happens all the time in the entertainment industry: one good example was a young British musician named David Robert Jones, who began his career in the mid-60s. Unfortunately (or maybe fortunately), there was already a well-known Davy Jones at that time: the one in the Monkees. So David Jones started using a different last name... Bowie. This reason, along with reason #1, are the ones that will probably see me using at least one pen name in the future--for my poetry. I've already published a couple pieces under my real name (which is not a common one, either first or last), but if I ever got serious about it, to the point where I was putting out books, I would find myself shelved right next to someone who has an equally uncommon but very similar name. While the confusion might benefit me slightly, I wouldn't want anybody to be disappointed by picking up a book by someone whose name they'd heard but remembered slightly incorrectly. So, in order to not be misidentified with Nobel laureate Derek Walcott, my poetry will not appear under my real name--which I here reveal at long last: Derek Wyckoff--though my SF/fantasy/horror probably will be under that name. (Most likely, the poetry will be under Derek Owen Galey... in case anybody wants to file that away for future reference. I have yet to use it, however, so it may change.) Unless I want to maintain privacy, for whatever reason. At any rate, due to reason #1, they will not appear under the same name, whatever names I choose.


----------



## HÃ«radÃ¯n (Sep 18, 2011)

my pseudonym is, at this point, Theo N.R. Tamsen, the N.R. stand for Nothing Really. what, you are asking why? I thought it was hilarious at the time. I see ravana's points about writing in different genres, though I doubt I'll leave the realm of fantasy/SF often... but if I do, I will think up another pseudonym. whats my real name, you ask? I'm not comfortable with sharing it at this point, perhaps in the future.


----------



## Lord Darkstorm (Sep 19, 2011)

One of my favorite authors, Andre Norton, or Mary Norton, used a couple for her writing.  She did scifi (soft) when women just didn't write scifi.  So she used Andrew North for a few books, then went with Andre Norton.  

I don't foresee using one myself, even though my real name isn't that unique.  When one of my novels gets published, I really want to see my name on it.  Shame to put that much work into something and then not get to have my name on the cover.


----------



## Bass_Thunder37 (Sep 19, 2011)

I use a different pen name for everything, as I write very disparate stuff. It's just because I'm a little paranoid.
Manga - Nakazora Jin (Yes, I write manga. I know it's not writing per se, but whatever. Name means Hollow Gin, who would be the best thing ever in Bleach)
Religious Stuff - Gareth Theodore Freeman Oswald (Stands for G.T.F.O)
Sci-Fi - Luke Kirk (Anybody that likes movies and TV should get this one)
Post-Apocalyptic - Boon Caps (Boon is a companion in Fallout New Vegas, caps is the currency in Fallout. These names are getting really stupid)
Not that I'd write it, but Romance - Tony Getsum (Heh, getsum, get it?)
Fantasy - Andrew Bass (It's the fake name I use in real life. Calm down, I'm not THAT paranoid. I don't use it for everybody, it's just a weird social experiment. I taught half of the people I meet my really name, the other half were told the fake. I'm planning on introducing them all at a big party soon. For science!)


----------



## Dragonie (Sep 19, 2011)

Ravana has basically got it all covered! I'm planning on using at least one pseudonym, because I want to write epic fantasy as well as urban fantasy and while my real name is good for the former I think I need something punchier for the latter.


----------



## Lord Darkstorm (Sep 19, 2011)

It is a shame to think that people can't be good at more than one thing anymore.  Almost like people who believe in science can't believe in magic...

That's one barrier I'd love to break, since it is pretty dumb.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Sep 19, 2011)

> Almost like people who believe in science can't believe in magic...



Wait, what?


----------



## Ophiucha (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah, Ravana covered pretty much all of the reasons. There've been a few odd cases, but those were usually on an individual level (and branched from privacy, often). I, personally, will likely publish under my real name for everything I ever publish - but that is mostly because I don't think I will ever publish anything that branches heavily from my other material. Most of my core work is in otherworld fantasy, and though I do write stories that take place on Earth, they are usually either (urban) fantasy or science fiction, or at the very least there are recurring themes. All of my works, for instance, have a hint of polyamory. I think that's enough to unite my works under my name. And I don't care much for anonymity.

That said, I'm not sure if I will publish as Alex Hollingshead or Alex_andra_ Hollingshead.


----------



## Ravana (Sep 19, 2011)

Ophiucha said:


> That said, I'm not sure if I will publish as Alex Hollingshead or Alex_andra_ Hollingshead.



Oh, go with "Alex": make 'em guess.  

I always like doing that myself. Okay, "Derek" will be pretty obvious, yeah... but "Ravana"? I don't think anybody here has recognized the source of that one yet... and at least a couple people initially guessed I was female. It's kinda fun tracking the evolution of reactions when something like gender is an unknown. My own "weird social experiment," I suppose.

I remember my first day on a certain temp job: I was supposed to report to someone named Bert, but Bert was on vacation, so I had to report to Mel instead. And let me tell you, Bertha and Melanie were two of the strongest, most assertive ladies I've ever met. 

Hmm... maybe I should consider a gender-ambiguous pseudonym for publication. I'd have to find one I liked first, though. Or else use initials.


----------



## mythique890 (Sep 19, 2011)

I've thought about a pen name for two reasons: 

1) Privacy 
2) My married name is not that great.  It's kind of the opposite.  Not the worst I've heard, but far from cool.  Why did I take it?  I'm a traditional kind of girl.

I think if I ever publish, I'll use my maiden name.  It's much better.


----------



## SeverinR (Sep 26, 2011)

I started with my Pen name for a couple reasons,
One: modesty, I didn't think I could write, and if it didn't have my name on it, no one could laugh at me.
two: I didn't want my real occupation and writing to conflict.
three: recently, I was reminded that a adult fantasy writer would probably not be accepted into childrens books, so I am considering a pen name for childrens books. (my Aqua the baby dragon story.)

I found my user name/pen name in SCA pursuit, not sure where the children's pen name will come from. Maybe from the dragons?


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Sep 26, 2011)

I think my only reason for using a pseudonym would be that my real name doesn't have a fantasy feel to it. I do have some ideas in mind, and if I planned to write different genres, I'd use variations of the same name.


----------



## Kevlar (Sep 26, 2011)

As of yet I'm undecided on this myself. Whille having either of my names, legal or the one I usually use, on the cover of a book would be quite satisfying I'm not sure I actually WANT the recognition, simply for the problems that can go with it. Not that I actually expect to become the 'next Tolkien' (how many times have we heard that?) or anything, (I can only hope to get such recognition) so maybe it wouldn't matter anyway. On the other hand I really would like the recognition, and I would be extremely proud if I got a book published. But I would hate 'fame.' I hate people sucking up and swooning when they meet a celebrity, so I'd kind of hate to be one. Hopefully if my work ever takes off I'm never treated like that.


----------



## EParadise (Sep 26, 2011)

Before I got engaged I hated my last name. Now, when I get married next year, I will use my real last name. Currently unpublished as I am...I will have to decide if I want to use my real first name or not when the time is right.


----------



## Dark Guardian (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't think I will use my real name.


----------



## Kelise (Sep 27, 2011)

Sometimes we just don't get a choice. A few authors have been told by their agent or publisher that their name just isn't marketable. Your name might be too common - you have to come up on the first page in a google of your writing name after all - or the spelling may be too hard to remember (people won't be able to search for you at all if they have to rely on their memory). Your name may mean you're at the very bottom of the shelves in a bookstore which means less people will see your book.

You name may not suit your genre. 'Suzie Flowers' may not be the best name for a book in the style of Joe Abercrombie. It may not look right in a url for your author website. It may already be taken or far too similar to someone who already writes and has the accounts taken on twitter/facebook/etc

It's all tricky, really.


----------



## Chilari (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, I've already revealed my name on this site, in the article I wrote for the first page. Hi, I'm Alice Leiper. As far as I know, there's one other Alice Leiper on facebook, a middle-aged woman in the US somewhere, and a handful of Alice Leipers in Scotland, all over 50 and most over 65. It is a Scottish surname, so no surprises there. So I doubt I'll have many problems with name clashes. I don't plan on using a pseudonym for my writing. I will be getting married at some point in the next few years (I've been engaged four and a half years), so I might use my married name then for novels if I don't get published before I get married; my fiance's surname is fairly uncommon too, and sounds cooler. Then I'll continue using my maiden name for my business, if the business actually ends up working.

I do, however, have a possible pseudonym ready for use if I feel like it, or if I write in a different genre.

Hmm. I just did a Google search for my future married name, and it turns out there's someone with that name, a couple of years older than me, who lives about 8 miles away from me. And about 10 others on the electoral role in the UK besides with the same name. That's annoying; I wouldn't mind so much if she were down in London or whereever, but 8 miles away? Seriously? She works for a company my mother has bought things from recently too. I wonder if she's related to my fiance's dad's side of the family. I don't know anything about that side of his family.


----------



## EParadise (Sep 27, 2011)

@ starconstant ...all of that makes perfect sense. I have never thought of it in that way before. Thanks.


----------



## JCFarnham (Sep 27, 2011)

I have a couple such names kicking around, one of which is my screen name in fact. However, I have no idea which I'll use if I get the chance to [I suspect it'll end up being down to agents if I fuss too much haha].

I'm interested on opinion though..

Which would you rather buy on name alone? An SF novel by Jc Farnham, or the same by Peter Morgan?


----------



## Ophiucha (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't think either name attracts me, or turns me away from, a book in that genre. They both just sort of sound like names to me. I suppose Farnham itself might make me look, since I have relatives in Farnham, Surrey(, England), but that's basically happenstance.

As an aside, though, I'm wondering if I'm the only one who is slightly turned off by obviously fake names? Like, JC Farnham is fine to me. Could be real name. Mark Twain, very good. But I am always hesitant to pick up a book by someone with a name like Catherynne M. Valente (who, for the record, I think is a great author). I just see it and I say, "hmm, yes, Catherynne, eh? Either you have terrible parents or that's a fake name." It can be much worse, obviously. I've seen far too many YA paranormal romance authors with names like Raven to honestly believe any of them are named Raven.


----------



## Lord Darkstorm (Sep 27, 2011)

I think good books have a way of becoming known, no matter what the name.  I didn't know who Brandon Sanderson was when I started Mistborn, but the reviews were excellent, and within a chapter I was hooked.  Good writing far outweighs the bs of marketing.  People who read something good, will tell others, and then those people tell others, and so on.  Sadly, there are only so many really good writers....which is what I hope to be one of these years.


----------



## CicadaGrrl (Sep 28, 2011)

I use my nickname that everyone calls me by for my writing for a very simple reason:  I am a secondary teacher.  We can be subjected to some pretty rough background checks, and I understand some of it.  But that my fantasy can get a little gritty and sexy really shouldn't be material to whether or not I am an appropriate teacher.  Right now I'm subbing, but I'm sending out resumes.  When I am a teacher, I use my legal name.


----------



## phoenixwings (Jan 13, 2012)

I am considering a pen name because of some of the reasons mentioned by Ravana but mainly because my name is too plain and boring to fit with fantasy. 

I have thought about using Blaze Mckenna as my pen name for a while now as it sounds a lot more punchier than my proper, usual name. But i'm not sure if it's reasonable and not too silly.


----------



## W.k. Trail (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm tempted to use a pseudonym because my (very supportive) twitter followers are all completely convinced that I'm a lady and I hate to disappoint them.  But there's the matter of needing to actually promote the book on Facebook, and it'd suck from the perspective of telling people about my book that has a lady's name on it.


----------



## Steerpike (Jan 15, 2012)

W.k. Trail said:


> I'm tempted to use a pseudonym because my (very supportive) twitter followers are all completely convinced that I'm a lady and I hate to disappoint them.  But there's the matter of needing to actually promote the book on Facebook, and it'd suck from the perspective of telling people about my book that has a lady's name on it.



Create a separate "business" page under the assumed name to promote the work.


----------



## writeshiek33 (Jan 19, 2012)

i have been pondering using pen names for different genres but then again my name interesting and when i found out at teenager what it meant i naturally become depressed because my name means happy


----------

